
Intents – Get linked with people that see what you see - _matteo_mosca_
Hi everyone,
I&#x27;m working on a new paradigm of a social network, that uses visual searches to link groups of people who are interested, inspired and connected to what they&#x27;re looking at. I mean, you just take a picture and Intents show you communities of people (I would love to call them &quot;Tribes&quot;), who&#x27;ve taken a correlated picture. And of course you can interact with them.<p>Here the link http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.intents.me<p>My vision is to connect people with the same intents, now with a simple picture (analysed with AI&#x2F;CV algorithms) and in the future, I would add a JS framework (chrome extension?) that also connect online people who are browsing websites correlated with the images.<p>Example:
Online shoppers looking for a cool Nike sneaker connected with influencers and people who&#x27;ve taken a picture of those shoes.<p>Does this make sense? What do you think about it? 
I&#x27;m looking forward to hearing your feedback.<p>Best, 
Matteo
======
peterwallhead
Interesting idea. Might get more interest if you post this as a Show HN.

~~~
_matteo_mosca_
Thanks for this, I'll do it!

